

Wikivinci – Help build a database of top tutorials and learning resources - dylanbfox
http://www.wikivinci.com

======
dylanbfox
I've wanted to build out this idea for a while now, and finally did while home
over the New Year.

I don't have a formal CS degree, and started teaching myself how to code ~18
months ago. It took a while for me to find good learning resources and
tutorials along the way (do I learn Django 1.5 or 1.6?!?), and I would
bookmark all the good resources that ended up actually being helpful.

I wanted to build a way for everyone to share the helpful tutorials they
uncover so that, eventually (hopefully), there can be a place for people to
find the top X, most up to date tutorials/resources for learning anything ...
as rated by the community.

Would have saved me a heck of a lot of time when along the way. I'd love any
feedback on this project!

